# Really struggling :(



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Since I bought baby bird home ut ha hit home just how nasty Neb is. I've always known he was a spiteful and aggressive bird but I'm loosing my patience! I can help but feel like he is not happy. Whenever anyone approaches him he hisses and when anyone goes to touch him he bites. Hard. I wa playing with baby bird today and she seemed tired after preening k and eating so I put her away for a nap so I went in to Neb and sat with him and all he did was his and threatent wa to bite. He's already bitten member if my family so they draw blood. One family member has a scar where he bit. It's gettng to the point where i dunno what to do! For the last few weeks I've been considering refining him. I'm new to bird keeping as some of u no and I can't keep taking bites and hostility off a bird. It's starting to get to the point where I don't wanna let him out. I just can't bring myself to sell him. Am I being selfish? I can't give him the specialised treatment he requires. I can't keep taking bites whn I hve a young baby in quarantine who wants and lives attention. I've tried all advce online and in the forums but nothing works so I'm not after advice but just a place to vent. Am I being selfish? I'm jut really struggling giving him what he needs


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry about the spelling. On my iPod and has a habit of unnecessarily correcting words. Also, I've spoken to his previous owners about his attitude and they say he was a hisser and biter as soon as he hatched so I no it's not the environment. It's him. Just his way I suppose. But like I said I'm struggling to give him attention whn all I get I a bite.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Only thing i can really say is wait till your new bird is out of quarantine hopefully he will change, he might be missing his own kind and feels lonely


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmm. I dunno. My gf bought Neva sister dwn for a little reunion and all he did wa beat her up. He's just nasty and im loosing my patience


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Neva = nebs lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh Neb... perhaps you need to find someone with an aviary. He doesn't sound like a people bird at all...


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

But I'd feel so bad to give him up!! Du think it's best? My mum was a bird breeder and she said exactly the sane thing


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

From what I've read, I don't think he's happy and you'll actually be kinder putting him in an environment where he can fly and squabble with other birds (and maybe he will calm down). His behaviour isn't acceptable as a companion bird, and he's not responding so perhaps it would be kinder to rehome him somewhere you know he will be free to be himself.

edit: of course he is your bird and you're probably very attached to him, it's easier said than done!


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

I suppose. It's just I can't introduce baby bird to him (don't have a name for her yet lolany suggestions welcome! Lol) as he would most probably attack her and she is so friendly! Apparently there is a nice place quite near me that has 5-6 aviaries for birds that are homeless and birds that have been given away. He will he a nice breeder bird. He carries the pearl gene, whiteface cinnamon gene and the common grey gene. I'll make some enquires tomorrow.  I'll miss him though if i do decide to do it!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He will probably be happier there. He's definitely not happy right now and neither are the humans. If he turns out to be a good breeder then everyone will be happy, and maybe the new owners could give you one of his babies to remember him by.


----------



## Love My Babies (Dec 3, 2010)

I know I may have mentioned this before but there is a great bird training course to get cockatiels to stop biting. It is not that expensive and could be a life saver for both of you. If you decide to get rid of him without trying to break him of the bad behavior, he could end up like a mis-behaving foster child going from home to home and just getting worse. Click here. It really does work.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

It's not necessarily the biting. He doesn't like contact with humans. Months of food bribery and training and I've learnt not to force him


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok so I rang th place and I said "I have a very unsociable and aggressive tiel, what's the procedure" so the lady said that's no problem! Bring him down and I will stick him in one of our aviaries with the other bird. She then said that any birds in her aviaires are sold to people with averies. Not as indvidual pets. So insuppose he will go to a home with othe birds. When I said what genes he carried she said that he sounds like a wonderful breeder bird. It sounds like he will be wanted by someone who can care for him. U no. Expert breeders etc. I suppose they can give him more than I can!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> He doesn't like contact with humans.


Some birds are just born that way. One of Buster and Shodu's sons was like that. He wasn't a biter but he had zero interest in human contact. He was very interested in the hens though and liked to boink his sister. I got him a gig as a breeder in an aviary with lots of unrelated birds, and I'm sure he's very happy now. 

It's good that you've found a place for Neb where he can do what he really wants to do - be with birds instead of humans.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

that's good news! So now you have that option if you decide to rehome him, he might be able to make babies and be a happy bird


----------

